# Salt for ich



## oprsd23 (May 22, 2009)

As I wrote in another thread I have been treating my fish for ich. Yesterday for the first time I added salt to the tank. I have been vacuuming the gravel everyday since I saw ich. Should I not vacuum it now since it has salt, will vacuuming it suck up the salt? Also, I should continue to change 25% daily right?


Thanks


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fyi-your-info/17445-ich-fighting-west-texas-style.html

TR


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Just so you know, salt should be dissolved in water before adding it to the tank.


----------

